# PREGNANCY - Positive Hpt - worried about ectopic



## suew (Mar 15, 2004)

Eek! I didn't think I would ever be writing that I have taken three HPT's and they are all positive! My last period started on 14 June. I can't quite believe it, but after my HSG showed my tubes were blocked I am very worried about the possibility of an ectopic pg. I cannot get an appt with my dr at the moment so do you have any advice on the warning signs and what I should be looking out for.

I can't believe I could be pg but won't believe it until someone who is medically qualified tells me I am, and that I know its in the right place!

A very excited/worried and shaky Sue xx


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Sue,

First of all Congratulations on your BFP!!!
I can understand you must be feeling a bit of a mixture of emotions at the moment, I've been through the same thing.. The first thing you need to do to check about ectopic is to get to your hospital early preg. unit and they will send you for blood tests. Bascially, as you may know, your HCG levels need to be doubling every 48 hours, so they will do a blood test and then repeat in 2 days. If I was you, I would just phone the hospital directly to save time going through the doctor, as they will just send you for a blood test anyway. It's quite early for any ectopic signs, but pain on one side or shoulder pain is a symptom. 

Really hope everything is ok for you - keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Good Luck,
Kelly


----------



## suew (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I called the hospital and they said I should call in the morning. They'll probably do a blood test and scan - ooh scary, but soooo exciting.

I don't want to panic unnecessarily, but I want to be sensible too. I really cannot believe that this could be happening to me. I am on cloud 9 even though I feel very tired and sicky. DH is being very down to earth and sensible about it all - bless him.

Love Sue xx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Sue

Firstly, congratulations!!!!!!!   

From my personal experience of an ectopic, I started off with sharp pains that would pass quickly (I think I was about 4 weeks pregnant) and then over the next 2 weeks the pain started to get bit worse (pain was in my side) I also had a very light period (body probably did know what was going on). Then one night the pain got so bad I was being sick and had to be taken to hospital in an ambulance. Didn't know I was pregnant until they did a routine pregnancy test.

I'm sure that was no help atall. Try not to worry, (easier said than done!).

Love Hollie


----------



## suew (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Hollie,

Thank you so much for the advice, but I was sorry to hear about your own ectopic. I am trying to stay positive, I've had some cramps but not what I would call painful, and I have not had any bleeding either so hopefully that is a good sign too.

I called my consultant's secretary and she put me on to the early pregnancy unit and I am having a scan on Monday. That will be the first day of my 6th week so there may be a heart beat or at least they will see where the sac is. I am so very nervous but trying not too worry too much. I'm going to relax this w/e - I am very tired, not sure if due to pg or lack of sleep due to my nerves! I'll let you know how I get on on Monday.

Thank you again for the support. If it goes well on Monday I will swap to the Bun in the Oven thread, but don't want to tempt fate too soon.

Sue xx


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Sue,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your scan today.. Really praying it's good news for you and DH!
Sending you lots of positive vibes and thinking of you..

Kelly x


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Sue

Hope the scan went well today !

Take Care

Dawn xx


----------



## suew (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Kelly and Dawn,

Thank you so much for your thoughts. The scan went well - it showed that I have a gestational sac in my uterus, but they cannot completely rule out the chance of ectopic just yet. But it is good news so far! I am having more blood test on Weds and another scan in 10 days - I so want to see our baby's heart beat.

I know now that I am pg - which is a miracle in itself!!

Sue xx


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Sue,

That is such great news!! I am so pleased for you!! 
That must be such a relief to know, I'm so glad it's there right where it should be!! I'm sure they are just being cautious with what they have said, but if your gest.sac is in the uterus, it's not going to move from there now.

Hope your bloods and your next scan go ok! This has cheered me up so much reading your news - I have one remaining tube which I have been told I am a risk for another ectopic, but also been told that there is still a chance for a natural pregnancy, so you have proved it can happen! Thanks for making my day and wishing you lots of luck!! ^thumbsup^

Kelly x


----------

